# UKWorkshop Badges *UPDATE*



## wizer (2 Mar 2009)

Hi guys. 

There was a long discussion in the Turning forum recently regarding having badges made for our members. I took the project under my wing and have secured an order for some enamel lapel badges with the UKWorkshop logo. Charley and I have been in communication and he was happy for me to organise this as he is busy with 'real life' at the moment. I have tried to get the best deal possible to pass on to you guys. The general consensus was that people were willing to pay £5 inc delivery. After going back and forth with a couple of companies I have secured a deal that will make the badges available to you for £4.50 delivered.

At this moment I do not have an example to show you. The order has just been confirmed and we are now waiting for them to be made. I am told this should not take more than 14 days. As soon as I have them I will let you know.

Please post if you are interested in buying a badge. There are a limited amount in the first order so you may have to wait a bit if we get a stampede.

I will accept payment in any form you like but would advise a direct bank transfer as this works out the most cost effective. (i.e I might have to add a bit on for PayPal fees).

What say you?


----------



## Lord Nibbo (2 Mar 2009)

yes put me down for one definitely.  I'll pay by postal order.


----------



## laird (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please, direct transfer or cheque (whichever suits you best). Any chance of them arriving before the show at the SECC, Glasgow ?


----------



## Jenx (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Tom ...
As discussed in the Turning bit ... definately I'll have one...

Paypal ok ? -- what e-mail addy do I pay you on, and how much extra, to get to the final total for Paypal-ing ?

( don't short change yourself whatever you do... that paypal fees are sneaky! )

Well done Sir.. I know the effort you put into this.
Good lad 

=D> :wink: 8)


----------



## woodbloke (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Tom - I'll have one as well, could you get mine engraved with 'Faberge' on the back and oh....could I have a sprinkling of diamonds round the rim as well? :lol: - Rob


----------



## John. B (2 Mar 2009)

I'll have one as well Tom.
I'll pay you when I see you if that's OK.

john


----------



## Argee (2 Mar 2009)

Yep! 

Ray


----------



## p111dom (2 Mar 2009)

Me too!


----------



## jpt (2 Mar 2009)

Put me down for one please Tom, and thank you for the work and time you have put into this.

john


----------



## dunbarhamlin (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## WellsWood (2 Mar 2009)

Oh go on then :wink: 

Do they have a space for attaching name sticker or similar, or are they more a sort of discreet "old boy" thing like the golf club tie? Do the instructions for the associated secret handshake come in a sealed envelope that self destructs 5 seconds after reading?

Cash is OK I presume? I won't be quibbling about the postage.


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Mar 2009)

Aye, put me down for one. I'll hand you the folding on Saturday if you work out what I owe you.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2009)

Put me down for one please Tom, cheque or Bank trans. as soon as you ask.


----------



## cornucopia (2 Mar 2009)

one for me please tom- cheque, cash, paypal- just let me know


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Mar 2009)

I'd like one as well, Tom. Cheque or Postal Order if that's OK.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Nigel (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please Tom put me down for one, 
Cheque or Bank transfer let me know,

Cheers Nigel.


----------



## Richard Findley (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Tom,

I'm in. PM me your address and I'll post you a cheque if that's ok.

Well done mate,

Richard


----------



## beech1948 (2 Mar 2009)

Tom,

Please reserve one for me. PM your address and I'll send a cheque or direct transfer to suit you.

regards
Alan


----------



## paulm (2 Mar 2009)

Me too please Tom. Let me know all in cost incl pp fee's, postage and your pp address when ready.

Well done for taking it on too =D> 

Thks, Paul


----------



## Doug B (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please Tom.
If a cheque is ok where do i send it.
Cheers.

Doug.


----------



## johnjin (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks Tom
Please put me down for one 
Just let me have the details

Many thanks for all the effort

John


----------



## TEP (2 Mar 2009)

Hi *Tom*, you have PM about badge price.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Mar 2009)

Well done Tom.Can you put one aside for me as well.
Thank you.  
I will send a cheque.Just let me know when your ready.


----------



## johnny.t. (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please Tom, will pay by whatever is most convenient for you, cheque,paypal etc..

JT


----------



## PowerTool (2 Mar 2009)

Put me down for two (myself and Kevin Woodmagnet)
Cheque,paypal (with sufficient extra to include fees) etc.

Andrew


----------



## Steve Jones (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Tom, put me down for 1 please, would prefer payment by cheque if you could let me know when and where etc.

Regards

Steve


----------



## frank (2 Mar 2009)

hi tom put me down for one please will pay you saturday if thats ok .thanks frank


----------



## NickWelford (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please - I'll have one. Prefer to pay with Paypal


----------



## Shultzy (2 Mar 2009)

Reserve me one as well. PM me your address and I'll post you a cheque if that's ok.


----------



## big soft moose (2 Mar 2009)

I'll take one - will need to be cheque as my bank wont do bacs for ammounts under a tenner


----------



## Oryxdesign (2 Mar 2009)

Well done Tom, can you put me down for one please. Thank you Simon


----------



## wizer (2 Mar 2009)

Well this is a good response. I'm actually surprised.

The Badge will be a Colour Enamel Lapel badge, around 55-60mm long. There's no space for your own name I'm afraid. Perhaps this is a good thing as it's a conversation starter? We went round and round in circles in the turning section about design. In the end I decided to take over as no one was ever going to agree 100% on a single design. I contacted the company earlier today to see how we stand in terms of a sample of the finished product. You have to pay for 'tooling' so I guess you loose that if you're not entirely happy. I will update you when they reply. 

I have been questioned about the price of the badges. I went for a high quality badge rather than the absolute cheapest I could find. If the forum would like me to talk you through the finer details I can. I deal with figures as part of my job, I do know what I am doing in this area. But I can assure you there is nothing rotten in denmark. The figures have been run past Charley and he has given his official nod. 

When I get a firm delivery date, I will begin to take advance payments. The initial order was for 50 units.


----------



## Escudo (2 Mar 2009)

Don't forget me to Tom. You can't beat a good badge. Well done. Tony


----------



## toysandboats (2 Mar 2009)

Well done Tom, please put me down for one - payment however is best for you.

David Ward


----------



## boysie39 (2 Mar 2009)

Tom,Please please dont forget me ,PM me with your name and address and where you live (as we Irish say). Great you have it up and running Great job. REgards Boysie


----------



## brianhabby (2 Mar 2009)

Definately put me down for one Tom,

I'll pay you any way you like but I could give you the readies at Dan's bash on Saturday if that's okay.

regards

Brian


----------



## wizer (2 Mar 2009)

Keep the orders coming chaps.

I'm happy to take payment in person. When the time comes I will PM all interested parties with payment details.

Does anyone know how PayPal works in terms of charges? i.e the %

BSM makes a good point about bank transfer actually, I never thought of that. If it's normal for banks to have a minimum transfer amount then we may have to go the cheque route. I'm happy to accept cash in the post at your own risk.

If we hit 50 requests within this week then I'll up the initial order so we all get one quick.

More info as I get it..


----------



## jhwbigley (2 Mar 2009)

Put me down for one please Tom  

paypall would be handy, 

good work! 

John


----------



## jlawrence (2 Mar 2009)

I'd like one as well.
I believe the paypal fees would be 3.4% + 20p which would equal £4.87


----------



## wizer (2 Mar 2009)

jlawrence":1tmnu1i0 said:


> I'd like one as well.
> I believe the paypal fees would be 3.4% + 20p which would equal £4.87



Thank you jlawrence


----------



## mailee (2 Mar 2009)

woohoo! put me down for one too. Not sure how to pay by bank transfer but I do have paypal anyway. I just got to have one of those. Would be a big help at woodworking shows to see who is a member of our elite set.


----------



## joesoap (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Tom 
Count me in for one please , payment by cheque rounded up to a fiver if that's ok . Will look out for your address in here . There ' s more to carrying out these tasks than just a phone call or two , so well done for taking it on . Cheers !


----------



## DeanN (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please - probably by cheque.
Thanks, Dean.....


----------



## RATWOOD (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please Tom. 
If a cheque is ok where do i send it. 
Cheers.


----------



## wizer (2 Mar 2009)

RATWOOD":7ohnz0v3 said:


> Yes please Tom.
> If a cheque is ok where do i send it.
> Cheers.



I'm a bit concerned taking peoples money before I have a delivery date. I will contact everyone when that happens. 


So far everyone who has posted will get a badge, but we are running out fast on the first order. I'm reserving one for myself, Charley and I guess I should offer the Mods first dibs. So that would push us over the first 50.

Keep showing interest tho. I can always up the order if I think we will get near the 100 mark.


----------



## Ring (2 Mar 2009)

Yes please


----------



## The Shark (3 Mar 2009)

Put me down for one please, Tom, and thanks for organising it all.

Malc


----------



## Blister (3 Mar 2009)

one for me please :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (3 Mar 2009)

In the present economic climate I would have preferred a gold one, but I will make do with enamel. Cheque OK?


----------



## Waka (3 Mar 2009)

Me to.


----------



## mikec (3 Mar 2009)

Put me down for one please Tom

Mike C


----------



## John. B (3 Mar 2009)

So far so good Tom, I count that as 47 as of this morning. not bad for 2 days :roll: Come on lads :lol: :lol: lets have some more.

John. B


----------



## Gower (3 Mar 2009)

Yes please Tom. Bank transfer.
Cheers,
Jim

And many thanks for organizing it all.


----------



## houtslager (3 Mar 2009)

2 for me please

HS back online


----------



## wizer (3 Mar 2009)

Well we've passed the 50 mark. If you haven't posted yet, please do. the more people who speak up, the better idea I can get of how many units to order. I don't want to endup with 30 badges sitting in the drawer.

So keep posting people.


----------



## Jenx (3 Mar 2009)

Given the paypal fees etc.. why not just round it up to a Fiver.
Who's going to worry about 13 pence ? ...
A fiver for a decent enamel badge is nothing.... its a good deal at that.
 8)


----------



## motownmartin (3 Mar 2009)

I'll have one Tom, and will pay however you prefer plus the postage for the magazine you sent me, just let me know


----------



## mahking51 (3 Mar 2009)

Hi Tom,
Me too please! call it a fiver direct to you when you send your address.
If it is to the Cayman Islands, the postage is up to you! :lol: :lol: Cheers,
Martin


----------



## SeanG (3 Mar 2009)

Yes please, bank transfer


----------



## Harbo (3 Mar 2009)

Yes please

Rod


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Mar 2009)

I'll carve my own from Lignum Vitae and paint-on the logo. 
   



Postal order would be best I think. Cheers that Man!


----------



## wizer (3 Mar 2009)

Benchwayze":19jbd6s5 said:


> I'll carve my own from Lignum Vitae and paint-on the logo.



My first idea was to have a brand made up and to stamp the badges onto wood. It was largely rejected 



PS: Those who are offering more than the £4.50. That's very kind. I thought I'd put it towards giving Charley a badge? Seems awfully wrong for the owner to be shelling out. 

What say you?


----------



## laird (3 Mar 2009)

Fully agree, plus your own should be covered for all the effort.


----------



## jpt (3 Mar 2009)

I agree with both wizer and laird above.

john


----------



## Jenx (3 Mar 2009)

Aye.. definately.
Agree 100% with that too.


----------



## John. B (3 Mar 2009)

ME TOO


----------



## maltrout512 (3 Mar 2009)

I would like one to. Many Thanks.


----------



## jpt (3 Mar 2009)

One other thing Tom I am Ok for bank transfer or however you want it done.

I am sure you know this but please PM those who are going to do it that way with your bank details dont post them on the forum.

It is too easy now to set up direct debits from someone elses account, just ask Jeremy Clarkson.

john


----------



## TrimTheKing (3 Mar 2009)

I'm happy to pay a fiver and contribute to the 'Free badges for Tom & Charley' club. 

Running this site, and making the effort to arrange badges is worthy of praise, and a few pennies from each of us.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## neilc (3 Mar 2009)

Go on then I'll have one too. I might not get to use it as often as the rest of you but it'll be nice to have. I'll be happy to pay extra for the postage Tom, just let me know. It'll be easier to go paypal from over here too.
Well done.
Neil.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Mar 2009)

TrimTheKing":2v03mcwp said:


> I'm happy to pay a fiver and contribute to the 'Free badges for Tom & Charley' club.
> 
> Running this site, and making the effort to arrange badges is worthy of praise, and a few pennies from each of us.
> 
> ...



Same here,a fiver is a nice round amount  

Andrew


----------



## brianhabby (3 Mar 2009)

Agree - make it a round fiver

regards

Brian


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Mar 2009)

Ear, ear! 
8)


----------



## shedhead (22 Mar 2009)

Can i have ONE please. £5.00 payed by cheque if this is ok. Will you contact me ASAP with address i am keen to pay then wait for delivery. Thanks for the work you are doing.


----------



## newt (22 Mar 2009)

Tom yes please, pay in whatever form you like.


----------



## wizer (22 Mar 2009)

thanks guys. We're expecting them in the first week of April. So I will contact you when I get a delivery date and start taking orders. Pay however you like.


----------



## katellwood (22 Mar 2009)

Thought I was on this list, apparently not, I am willing to purchase a badge


----------



## Losos (22 Mar 2009)

Hi Tom, sorry I've not been on UKW much just recently but *please put me down for one,* I'd prefer to *send you a cheque *can you PM me an address to send to so you should get it before the delivery, hope there'll be some left  

PS It will be a Lloyds cheque, do you think they will go bust before you have time to cash it :lol:


----------



## shirehorseman (22 Mar 2009)

Hello Tom,

I have sent you a PM, but as I have not sent one before, not sure if you'll get it.
I would also like one please. happy to pay the £5.00 and P&P also.
Thanks.
Regards.
Trev


----------



## wizer (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks Losos and Shirehorseman

I will contact everyone the week before they arrive.


----------



## Shultzy (22 Mar 2009)

wizer":2uakxcxi said:


> I will contact everyone the week before they arrive.



Do you have a crystal ball then!


----------



## bobscarle (22 Mar 2009)

Tom....I have somehow managed to miss this thread. Am I too late to order a badge? If not, can you please add me to the list. I can pay most ways but I would prefer to send you a cheque or PayPal.

Bob


----------



## head clansman (22 Mar 2009)

hi wizer 

me to please , i don't mind waiting to the next order no problem let me know when you have them and i will arrange payment in one form or another .hc


----------



## cutting42 (23 Mar 2009)

Hi There

Me too please, BACS or paypal please.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (23 Mar 2009)

hog&bodge Hi *wizer*





I asked to be put on the list for a badge..*B*ut I forgot to ask
are you going to get more badges made as this batch 
seemed to take up a lot of your time.
Thanks in advance...
Alex...


----------



## beech1948 (23 Mar 2009)

wizer":jxdka19l said:


> thanks guys. We're expecting them in the first week of April. So I will contact you when I get a delivery date and start taking orders. Pay however you like.



Tom,

I'm not sure I understand. I thought I had already ordered in the first 25 or so so why are we talking about a new order cycle. I am just awaiting the signal to send a cheque, Paypal or whatever. Please confirm I'm on the initial list.
Alan


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (23 Mar 2009)

beech1948":3tm26fkw said:


> wizer":3tm26fkw said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys. We're expecting them in the first week of April. So I will contact you when I get a delivery date and start taking orders. Pay however you like.
> ...



We newbies are after a badge that is why I asked if he is going to
put an order in for more... :lol: 

Will someone post a pic of the badge when they get it...thanks..


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

Sorry for the confusion guys. I obviously haven't been making myself clear.

I have ordered *75* badges. They are waiting to be made and I am expecting them in the *first week of April*. The badges will go to the people who have *posted in this thread* on a *first come first serve* basis. So if you have *already posted* you are on my list to get a badge. As it stands, we should just about cover everyone who's requested one. With regards to money. I have taken some cash from various members who I've met in person but otherwise I'd *rather not* take money before I get a *definite delivery date* from the manufacturer. I did say I'd take money a week before delivery so I am going to email the manufacturer now to hassle them.

Payment will be however you wish. PayPal, BACS (Bank Transfer), Cheque or even cash in the post (at your own risk).

Those who want to pay via PayPal will have to pay the fees which is listed earlier in this thread somewhere, I'll let you know when the time comes.

Those paying by cheque, don't worry. As soon as I get the cheque your badge will be sent straight away. 

As I have never used this manufacturer there is always a slight risk that something could go wrong, but I won't be giving them any money before I see a badge.

Now, when we run out of badges, I will have to wait until I get at least *25 requests* from the members before I order more. This is because there is a minimum order and I'm not ordering bulk, only to sell 2 of them.

So if you want a badge (and *have not yet* posted in this thread), please *post in this thread* and I will try to do the best I can to get you one.

As I receive information it will be passed on to you.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2009)

Tom.
Would it be best to make this post into a sticky so members who just come on now and again will see it,before it gets lost further down for a while.


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

Good idea Paul, I have no objections.


----------



## DaveL (23 Mar 2009)

There you go its stuck. :wink:


----------



## joiner_sim (23 Mar 2009)

Please put me down for a badge if it's possible. Thanks, Simon.


----------



## Escudo (24 Mar 2009)

Tom, the badges idea is great, a UKW badge would have come in handy last week when I was at that auction and didn't spot Neil, Pete or IB.

I'm sure I'm on the list, just let me know when you need a little tickle (£ :wink: )

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## woodbloke (25 Mar 2009)

Escudo":7p7r1twy said:


> I'm on the list, just let me know when you need a little tickle (£ :wink: )
> 
> Cheers, Tony.



Same here Tom, let me know when and where to send the dosh :wink: - Rob


----------



## seaco (26 Mar 2009)

One for me too please...


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (26 Mar 2009)

So With me how many have asked for another order of badges
*wizer*..???
Or do wa have to p/m you to get on the list..
Has anyone received their badge yet if so what do they look like.. :?:


----------



## wizer (26 Mar 2009)

hog&bodge":1o6dm7zj said:


> So With me how many have asked for another order of badges
> *wizer*..???
> Or do wa have to p/m you to get on the list..
> Has anyone received their badge yet if so what do they look like.. :?:




:shock: ](*,)


----------



## big soft moose (26 Mar 2009)

wizer":vlka39er said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys. I obviously haven't been making myself clear.
> 
> I have ordered *75* badges. They are waiting to be made and I am expecting them in the *first week of April*. The badges will go to the people who have *posted in this thread* on a *first come first serve* basis. So if you have *already posted* you are on my list to get a badge. As it stands, we should just about cover everyone who's requested one. With regards to money. I have taken some cash from various members who I've met in person but otherwise I'd *rather not* take money before I get a *definite delivery date* from the manufacturer. I did say I'd take money a week before delivery so I am going to email the manufacturer now to hassle them.
> 
> ...



just thought i'd bring this back to the fore before wizzzer injures his head on that wall


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (26 Mar 2009)

wizer":2ilrqf82 said:


> hog&bodge":2ilrqf82 said:
> 
> 
> > So With me how many have asked for another order of badges
> ...



Was just asking if the we have reached the 25+ mark yet.
Didn't think it was stressing you out *wizer*
I was more interested in knowing what the badge looks like.
Will just let it rest and wait..


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Mar 2009)

wizer":j00bc84t said:


> Benchwayze":j00bc84t said:
> 
> 
> > I'll carve my own from Lignum Vitae and paint-on the logo.
> ...


No issue with a gift for the organiser! If there's any left when you reach my post just let me know how much and how to pay.

Cheers
John


----------



## wizer (27 Mar 2009)

Right, I have a delivery date for the badges. They will be with me by the end of next week. I have sent a PM to everyone who expressed interest in this thread. If you have not received a PM from me it is either because you have already paid, I'm likely to see you in person within the next few weeks or I've missed you. If I have missed you then let me know ASAP. If you have not yet requested a badge (this includes mods), please post in this thread.

Any additional funds received will go towards Charley's badge.

I'll post again when I have them in my grubby mitts.


----------



## Turn It In (28 Mar 2009)

Good morning Wizer,
Please put me down for a badge and PM me with an address and I will put a cheque in the post to you.
Many thanks,
Ian


----------



## TEP (28 Mar 2009)

Hi *Tom*.

Any chance of posting a photo of what the badge will look like. 

Many thanks.

PS - Sorry! Didn't read where some folks had already asked for a photo.


----------



## stevebuk (28 Mar 2009)

Funny, i thought i had already signed up for one of these badges but i cant find the post, anyway i'll have one if there is any spare.


----------



## THOMASB (28 Mar 2009)

Yes please Wizer, PM me any time.
Thanks for your time and trouble well done :wink: 
Thomas (John really :roll: )


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2009)

right additional PMs sent. With all these new requests we've smashed the 75pc limit. I will try to get them to increase the initial order on Monday.

But *please please*, if you want one then post here *ASAP *as I don't want to keep mucking them about. Monday noon is the cut-off point. After that you will be on the next order (assuming they agree to increase the initial order).


----------



## greggy (28 Mar 2009)

hiya tom, dont forget me too. i will sen a postal order


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (28 Mar 2009)

P/m sent 
Thanks Tom for your time and effort.. =D>


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2009)

Hi Guys

The PayPal payments are trickling in nicely, thanks for that. Can *Alan.W* from *Humberside *please PM me your forum name as you did not put it in the PayPal invoice. So I don't know who you are!

Also as previously mentioned, please post *here *if you want a badge. If you just PM me I might forget you. I'm receiving quite a few PM's atm and it's hard to keep track ( do have a record of those who have already PM'd me.

That's tonight's admin taken care of, I can waste the rest of the night on YouTube now....


----------



## wizer (29 Mar 2009)

Can Steve B of Calverton, please PM me your *Forum Username*.


----------



## wizer (30 Mar 2009)

Guys the bank transfer method seems to be flawed in that there's no easy way to state your forum username so I can't link the payments. I'm going to paste the information here and if you could PM to let me know it's you. I don't think this give away personal information as no one can publicly make the link:

CUTTING GW&AS BF

I know some of you have PM'd me to tell me you've paid via Bank Transfer but over this weekend I must have received over 200 pm's, it's hard to keep a track.

The good news is that almost all the payments are in already (no cheques yet). So it's running smoothly. We're now in the hands of the badge makers.


----------



## woodshavings (30 Mar 2009)

Hi Wizer,
Would you add me to your list.
Put me on the "wait list" if I have missed this batch.
Thanks
John


----------



## Oryxdesign (30 Mar 2009)

Tom you're a hero, I bet you didn't think you'd have to pack and post this many badges when you offered this service, thank you very much.
Si


----------



## Steve Jones (30 Mar 2009)

Hi Wizer cheque has gone in the post today.

Steve


----------



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

Sorry for the hassle guys but for some reason my bank does not show the additional info details that you are entering your username into. So it's getting confusing. Could the following people contact me to let me know what your forum user name is:

*A LARNER
Alan.W from Humberside*

Cheques are now filtering through and the manufacturers seem confident we'll have the first 75 by the end of the week.


----------



## RATWOOD (31 Mar 2009)

Hi Wizer cheque has gone in the post today.


----------



## wizer (1 Apr 2009)

eeek another day another problem.

I've had a bank transfer with absolutely no info on it at all:







Normally they come through like this






Not sure what to do about this. I guess the only thing I can do is wait till the end and then ask who's not got one. I'll give the bank a call later to see if they can give me some more info.



Also I have decided to dish the first 75 out on a first PAID, first serve basis. This makes it much easier from my end as there are lots of people still to make payment.

I have asked the manufacturers to make and additional 25 but they can't do it straight away so it might be a couple of weeks for the late payers. 

The first 75 should be here by Friday

This is the fairest way I can think of doing it. Open to comments.


----------



## PowerTool (1 Apr 2009)

wizer":qmlsv2gq said:


> This is the fairest way I can think of doing it. Open to comments.



Seems perfectly fair to me - we all appreciate the time and effort you've put in,don't want you to be funding it as well  

Andrew


----------



## stevebuk (1 Apr 2009)

wizer":a1mird6e said:


> Can Steve B of Calverton, please PM me your *Forum Username*.



pm sent


----------



## wizer (6 Apr 2009)

Can the following PM me with your username:

Received via bank transfer on 03/04/09

cheers


----------



## wizer (6 Apr 2009)

*** IMPORTANT ***

I have now received 70 payments. The initial order is for 75. Can I ask that if you have no already sent your money, that you do NOT. I will contact the remaining people who have not yet paid after the badges arrive. This is just in case I have miscounted or made any errors. This also allows for any cheques en-route.

So, again, *No More Payments* please.

I've been promised middle of this week, I hope that's not another exaggerated promise from the manufacturers. More info as I get it.


----------



## wizer (6 Apr 2009)

123


----------



## Lord Nibbo (6 Apr 2009)

wizer":3kd1rlxa said:


> 123


 :shock: ?


----------



## p111dom (6 Apr 2009)

I'm not sure what that means either :? Like the new avatar though LN.


----------



## motownmartin (6 Apr 2009)

I think he is counting up to 75 but got stuck at 3 :lol:


----------



## wizer (6 Apr 2009)

sorry I deleted a post and it refused to have just a . so I quickly typed 123 as I was on my way out of the office


----------



## wizer (8 Apr 2009)

Can the following please contact me with your forum username.

06 Apr 2009	Bank Credit - DOUGLAS M H



Remember, no more payments please


----------



## wizer (11 Apr 2009)

8)


----------



## greggy (11 Apr 2009)

tom, they are very smart. well done. let me know when mine is available and i will send you the money. regards col.


----------



## John. B (11 Apr 2009)

Great stuff :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (11 Apr 2009)

greggy":1frdu4oe said:


> tom, they are very smart. well done. let me know when mine is available and i will send you the money. regards col.



I'll be contacting the remaining members as soon as this lots go out.

I'm so pleased with them. I was incredibly nervous that they'd turn out rubbish and look tacky. But they are very high quality and the image is super crisp. The pin mechanism is well made. I think they will stand the test of time.

I will be trickling them out over the course of next week and the week after.


----------



## p111dom (11 Apr 2009)

Well done Tom I look forward to recieving it.


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Apr 2009)

They look very nice, Tom. Many thanks for your efforts.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DaveL (11 Apr 2009)

Well done Tom, they are very smart. =D>


----------



## toysandboats (11 Apr 2009)

Well Done Tom - now when's the next event so we can wear them and recognise each other immediately??
Looks like West Dean, June 6th & 7th for me.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

David


----------



## brianhabby (11 Apr 2009)

Very smart Tom, I look forward to receiving mine, I'll PM you my address as I don't think I gave it you when I saw you at Dan's Bash.

regards

Brian


----------



## TrimTheKing (11 Apr 2009)

Excellent!

Well done mate, great effort, they look fantastic 8) 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## OPJ (11 Apr 2009)

Where's the "_.co.uk_"???

...Seriously, they do look very smart, Tom. Well done.


----------



## head clansman (11 Apr 2009)

hi 

well done wizer look good , is it the way the pics taken it look big ? hc


----------



## wizer (11 Apr 2009)

head clansman":25mufe4l said:


> hi
> 
> well done wizer look good , is it the way the pics taken it look big ? hc



I'm too lazy to go get a ruler, but the camera is right here so....






I guess they are a tad on the larger side, but not overly IMHO.


----------



## RATWOOD (12 Apr 2009)

Well done mate, great effort, they look fantastic 
I look forward to receiving mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard Findley (12 Apr 2009)

toysandboats":1irrhktr said:


> Well Done Tom - now when's the next event so we can wear them and recognise each other immediately??
> Looks like West Dean, June 6th & 7th for me.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Good work Tom.

I look forward to wearing mine at Woodex see here: http://www.meridienneexhibitions.co.uk/our-events-detail.php?id=0000000005 I will be there all 3 days on the Tudor Rose Woodturners stand.

Hope to see some of you there!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## shirehorseman (12 Apr 2009)

Hello Tom,
They sure do look the bizz. Well done mate.
And many thanks for the effort.
Kind regards.
Trev


----------



## laird (12 Apr 2009)

Well done Tom, I wouldn't worry about the length, it's kindof the best way to get "workshop" on :wink: 
Bet you get fed up addressing envelopes


----------



## THOMASB (12 Apr 2009)

Hi Tom, many thanks you have done a great job, nice to see people like you are still out there 8)  
Thomasb (John really) :wink:


----------



## Jenx (13 Apr 2009)

Tom, thats absolutely brilliant. 8) 
Sterling Effort Sir.. and a fantastic end result.
First class ... right out of the top drawer.
Well done indeed 8)


----------



## Escudo (14 Apr 2009)

Good work Tom. Thankyou very much for all your efforts on the badge project.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## beech1948 (16 Apr 2009)

Pretty good Tom. Well done and looking forward to getting mine.
regards
Alan


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (16 Apr 2009)

beech1948":w9ttzqzg said:


> Pretty good Tom. Well done and looking forward to getting mine.
> regards
> Alan



Ditto...
They look great, not to big but stand out..
Not one for badges but I will make an exception for this one :wink:


----------



## Doug B (17 Apr 2009)

Tom a big THANK YOU, my badge arrived this morning & it looks great.
I like the size, it`s just right IMHO, not to big to be showy, even SWMBO thought it quite discreet.

Thanks again for all your time & effort in sorting out the badges.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Apr 2009)

Doug B":hyk4l7h4 said:


> Tom a big THANK YOU, my badge arrived this morning & it looks great.
> I like the size, it`s just right IMHO, not to big to be showy, even SWMBO thought it quite discreet.
> 
> Thanks again for all your time & effort in sorting out the badges.



Yes I Got My Badge :lol: 

Many many thanks Tom for all the trouble you've gone to. =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Apr 2009)

Mine arrived as well. Very nice  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (17 Apr 2009)

no probs lads

There are a number of addresses that I either wasn't given or have misplaced. My spreadsheet is at work so on Monday (not up to work today) I will contact those people whom I do not have an address for and send the their badges promptly. Please *don't* send me your address via PM if you did not receive your badge today as it may confuse things. I will contact you

It would be nice if you could let me know via *this thread* when you receive your badge. Please don't send a PM to say you've received as, again it will lead to confusion.

Thanks everyone for your patience through this. Organising it had been a little more complicated than I thought but fun at the same time. I'm really proud of the finished badge and can't wait to go badge spotting at forthcoming shows


----------



## RATWOOD (17 Apr 2009)

my badge arrived this morning & it looks great A BIG THANK YOU WIZER


----------



## shirehorseman (17 Apr 2009)

Wizer,

Hi Tom,

Badge arrived this dinner time. Didn't know they made envelopes 
that big it was HUGE. :lol: :lol: 
Thanks again mate, super little badge, shall wear it with pride.
Well done. =D>  
regards.
Trev


----------



## CHJ (17 Apr 2009)

Postie struggled up the drive with mine this morning :lol: Thanks Tom, hope to see some others on display at next woody event.


----------



## brianhabby (17 Apr 2009)

Got mine too this morning - looks great.

As Doug says not too showy - just right.

Thanks again Tom

regards

Brian


----------



## wizer (17 Apr 2009)

I was a bit worried about those envelopes but it seemed silly putting them in a larger one.


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Apr 2009)

wizer":3vlbsibt said:


> I was a bit worried about those envelopes



I thought it was cute  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## John. B (17 Apr 2009)

Tom,
Shall I get mine when next I see you?

John. B


----------



## seanybaby (17 Apr 2009)

Cheers Tom, got mine today


----------



## cutting42 (17 Apr 2009)

Hiya

Mine just received by the increasingly later and later postal delivery. Badge is excellent, well done!!!!


----------



## laird (17 Apr 2009)

Just had mine delivered, great job Tom.
Many thanks once again.


----------



## Harbo (17 Apr 2009)

Received mine this morning - looks great.

Thanks Tom

Rod


----------



## jlawrence (17 Apr 2009)

Mine was through the letter box when I got in this aft - cheers Tom.


----------



## mailee (17 Apr 2009)

Thank you very much Wizer, it arrived today. Very smart I thought, will have to make sure I wear it to any shows I attend. Thanks again.


----------



## head clansman (17 Apr 2009)

hI Wizer

tom - arrived today thankyou so much it look great. hc


----------



## The Shark (17 Apr 2009)

Hi Tom,
Received mine today thank you very much.
Had already sent you a pm before you said not to, sorry!

Malc


----------



## PowerTool (17 Apr 2009)

Arrived today,thanks very much Tom  
Kevin - will drop yours off next time I'm passing.

Andrew


----------



## Nigel (17 Apr 2009)

Hi Tom 
Mine arrived today thankyou, it looks just right and I am looking forward to wearing it to the next show,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## beech1948 (17 Apr 2009)

Tom,
Badge arrived today. Look great. Many thanks and well done.

best regards
Alan


----------



## Steve Jones (17 Apr 2009)

mine arived today also, thanks Tom


----------



## shedhead (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks Tom pin badge arrived today. Excellent


----------



## Woodmagnet (18 Apr 2009)

PowerTool":2g2lakif said:


> Arrived today,thanks very much Tom
> Kevin - will drop yours off next time I'm passing.
> 
> Andrew



Cheers Andrew, much appreciated my friend. :wink:


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (18 Apr 2009)

Arrived yesterday..Got chance to look at it last night nice finish...
thanks for sorting it out *Wizer *..I can appreciate the effort
you put into sorting out the buying & postage to us all... =D>


----------



## dunbarhamlin (18 Apr 2009)

Waiting when I got home - thank you Wizer.


----------



## paulm (18 Apr 2009)

Arrived today Tom, not as big as it looked in the pics which is great  

Many thanks, Paul


----------



## cornucopia (18 Apr 2009)

mine arrived today tom- thank you


----------



## Ring (18 Apr 2009)

Arrived today Tom thanks for all your hard work they look great


----------



## stevebuk (18 Apr 2009)

just to let you know tom, my badge arrived yesterday, many thanks.. :lol:


----------



## Shultzy (18 Apr 2009)

Received mine this morning - looks great.

Thanks Tom


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Apr 2009)

Shultzy":l19zha1t said:


> Received mine this morning - looks great.
> 
> Thanks Tom



Likewise Tom.

Thanks for the dedicated effort you put into this. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## maltrout512 (19 Apr 2009)

Mine arrived Friday. Many Thanks Tom.


----------



## Escudo (19 Apr 2009)

Received ............ over and out. Thanks Tom, great job.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## Richard Findley (20 Apr 2009)

Well done Tom. Received mine Saturday morning. I shall wear it with pride.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2009)

Right guys, can the following now please PM me with your address.

p111dom
tombo
BradNaylor
jedmc571
DeanN
Oryxdesign
Gower
frank

I apologise if you have already sent your address but I have a full inbox and have been unable to find these addresses.


----------



## mahking51 (21 Apr 2009)

Hi Tom,
No show on mine yet, boo hoo!  
Martin


----------



## wizer (21 Apr 2009)

it's been posted Martin. Give it a few days and I'll have to look into it. I hope it's not gone missing


----------



## Paul.J (21 Apr 2009)

Nor mine Tom


----------



## bobscarle (21 Apr 2009)

Sorry, Tom. Been away so a little behind the times. My badge arrived safely, and very nice it is too! Thanks for organising this.

Bob


----------



## mahking51 (22 Apr 2009)

Hi,
Could a mod please delete my address above?
Regards,
Martin


----------



## wizer (22 Apr 2009)

Martin you can do it. Just click edit post


----------



## seaco (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks Tom arrived safely... :wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Apr 2009)

Thank you Tom


----------



## newt (23 Apr 2009)

Tom no show yet


----------



## TrimTheKing (24 Apr 2009)

Postie just dropped mine off, most excellent, well done and cheers again Tom.


----------



## woodshavings (24 Apr 2009)

Mine's arrived!
Many thanks Tom
John


----------



## Oryxdesign (24 Apr 2009)

Got mine today, thank you very much Tom.
Si


----------



## THOMASB (24 Apr 2009)

Mine's arrived today, will done Tom many thanks.
Thomasb (John really :roll: )


----------



## SeanG (24 Apr 2009)

Mine has arrived - thanks Tom!!


----------



## wizer (24 Apr 2009)

It looks like some badges have gone missing in the post. I will sort this out on Monday as I've not been in the office today and the badges are locked in my desk.


----------



## toysandboats (24 Apr 2009)

Tom, arrived today - thanks for all your efforts. I have no trouble seeing it against dark backgrounds.  

David


----------



## DeanN (24 Apr 2009)

Arrived today - many thanks. It's sitting on my desk waiting for an opportunity to wear it.


----------



## motownmartin (24 Apr 2009)

No sign of mine yet Tom


----------



## wizer (24 Apr 2009)

Yours went out in the first batch Martin so it's almost certainly gone walkies. I do have a very limited amount of extras that I'd reserved in case this happened but if too many go missing then I'm afraid the best I can do is start dishing out refunds. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I will send the replacements on Monday as they are at work.


----------



## CHJ (24 Apr 2009)

Tom, I think the small envelopes may not help, easily mislaid in the sorting or delivery system.


----------



## motownmartin (24 Apr 2009)

wizer":1s10g9cp said:


> Yours went out in the first batch Martin so it's almost certainly gone walkies. I do have a very limited amount of extras that I'd reserved in case this happened but if too many go missing then I'm afraid the best I can do is start dishing out refunds. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I will send the replacements on Monday as they are at work.


Don't worry about refunds Tom, you have done this out of the goodness of you heart and its better for me to lose a fiver than you losing 10 times that amount, enough said.


----------



## wizer (26 Apr 2009)

Hi guys.

I have had a number of people PM me about badges that have not yet posted in this thread. The manufacturer has a minimum order of 50. So we need to whip up as much interest to get more badges. I should have enough for those people who paid, but after that we will need to wait til I have a lot more interest. Obviously I don't want to front up for 50 badges if only 15 people buy some. That leaves me with a great deal of badges that I can't shift. I don't mind buying a little extra to keep as a 'stock'.

So if you would like a badge, please post here. I am recording each request in my spreadsheet and hopefully we can order another batch soon.

All postal loses will be sorted out tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## colin macdiarmid (26 Apr 2009)

can i have one please? do i need to pm you?


----------



## DaveL (26 Apr 2009)

Hi Tom,

I thought I had asked for one, but I think it was a figment of my imagination, :-s so please put me down for one now.


----------



## wizer (26 Apr 2009)

speanwoody":o6v8llao said:


> can i have one please? do i need to pm you?



No you do not need to PM me, I will contact you when the time comes.


----------



## Steve Blackdog (26 Apr 2009)

Please can you put me down for one, Tom

Thanks

Steve


----------



## wizer (27 Apr 2009)

All those who have had badges go missing in the post will have new ones sent out today. This depletes and extra badges that I had, so I dearly hope these don't go missing.

Those who have sent me their address since Thursday will also be going out today.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (27 Apr 2009)

Please put me down for one Tom. Many thanks.

Ian


----------



## richburrow (27 Apr 2009)

Hello
Can you put me down for one as well
Thanks 
Rich


----------



## Paul.J (29 Apr 2009)

Badge arrived now Tom thank you,just about.It was half hanging out the envelope.Just been held in by the safety catch :shock:


----------



## devonwoody (29 Apr 2009)

Devonwoody reporting his badge arrived to day resealed in a post office envelope, I suspect the your envelope got wet in transit and burst open because of dampness of paper. 

Many thanks for your additional output on the problems that arose.


----------



## wizer (29 Apr 2009)

FFS, I specifically used different, larger envelopes to make sure they got there!!

Can the following please report whether they received their badges:

motownmartin

All went out on Monday. :evil: :evil:


----------



## newt (29 Apr 2009)

Tom nothing yet I am afraid.


----------



## mahking51 (30 Apr 2009)

Tom,
Got mine this morning, very nice and many thanks for all your effort.
Martin


----------



## newt (30 Apr 2009)

Tom arrived 5 minutes ago thanks.


----------



## wizer (30 Apr 2009)

newt":1x6pqnnl said:


> Tom arrived 5 minutes ago thanks.



Thank god for that. I had your label printed up ready to send you a replacement.


----------



## joesoap (30 Apr 2009)

Hi Tom 
I did order a badge way back . I have been offline and out of the country for a month in the land of smiles and miles and miles of best hardwood . However , if I'm not too late what do I have to do to to get a badge provided they're still available . Please advise 
Cheers !


----------



## wizer (30 Apr 2009)

Nope, none available atm. I'm trying to whip up interest for another order (if this one doesn't send me loopy). I've noted your interest.

Cheers


----------



## motownmartin (1 May 2009)

Not yet Tom, I am having trouble with my broadband at the mo, don't be alarmed if you receive any reply from me over the next week or so.


----------



## wizer (1 May 2009)

I'll send you another one today Martin :evil:


----------



## wizer (5 May 2009)

Right. Martin's has gone out today.

Can anyone who's paid and expecting a badge but not received one please either post or PM me.

It looks like we've finally got this first batch done and dusted [-o<


----------



## Woodfinish Man (11 May 2009)

Thanks so much Tom, mine arrived today...looks great.

Ian


----------



## windows20 (18 May 2009)

hi

any chance me getting a badge please.
andy


----------



## Anonymous (28 Feb 2010)

Put me down for a badge please - if there are any left!


----------



## Harlequin (28 Feb 2010)

not recieved yet Tom
hopefully tomorrow AM


----------



## wizer (28 Feb 2010)

Chips I will send you a PM about how to pay.

Harlequin. They've not even been made yet, will be another couple of weeks at least yet.


----------

